# Where to purchase parts to make a MAG85



## Greg (May 8, 2006)

I have had a 3D mag for a while and it is getting absolutely no usage even though I put a luxeon in it, because the propolymer get used more for long runtime jobs, so now I figured I want to make a MAG85, problem is, I don't know where to buy the components.

Basically, I "think" I need the following components and I don't know where to purchase them from

- Metal reflector
- 3x 3aa-d convertor
- glass lens
- 9 high capacity and discharge NiMH cells

Please help me out.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## brough (May 8, 2006)

Hi Greg,

I haven't built mine yet but all the bits are on the way. You picked a good time as almost everything you need is available via group buys.

Alternatives indented.

Ingredients:

1 FiveMega 9AA-3D battery holder
2 Bi-pin WA1185 - get two (link as holder)
3 Boro lens (link as holder).- UCL lens (52.1mm) gives higher light output but if you are going to use the light in cold conditions Borofloat glass is recommended. I've bought on of each.​4 FiveMega PR to Bi-Pin Adapter- Twice the cost of Kiu's high temp socket and less efficient as it uses the stock mag contacts. I realised this after I had ordered FiveMega's so picked up Kiu's as well, while it's available.

FiveMega's adapter uses the stock mag switch so higher internal resistance. Slightly lower output (is this noticeable in practice??) but this apparently protects against instaflash when using batteries an hour or two off the charger. Probably the most practical solution.

(The bulb sits high in camless reflectors when using FiveMega's PR-to-Bi pin adapter which doesn't give the mag head enough range to focus a hot spot. To lower the bulb just drill and lock the bulb post.) 

Kiu's will give you the most efficient, most tempermental Mag85. I would get both while the parts are still available, you will be able to sell one or the other later if you want.

You can use a potted WA1185 lamp without using an adapter or modifying the switch. But potted WA1185s can be very hard to find so you should get either FiveMega's adapter or Kiu's assembly​5 Light stipple camless reflector from Light Edge (ships same day)- Five Mega's Smooth Dual Function reflector available again soon (several weeks?)​6 Sanyo 2700 mAh or 2500 mAh from Thomas Distributing

7 Multicurrent Universal fast smart charger

I think that's it!


----------



## REparsed (May 8, 2006)

I'm also in the prosess of collecting the parts to assemble a Mag85. 

I ordered the reflector and WA1185 bulb from this thread:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108339

I'm odrering the 9 AA battery holder from this thread next week (He also has the Borofloat lenses, a different style reflector and bulbs.):
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111885

The bi-pin socket for the lamp:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104816

I'm still looking for a source for the Hi-C batteries (CBP 1650). I was going to order them from here, but they are currently out of stock:
http://www.cheapbatterypacks.com/main.asp?sid=540902&pgid=loosecells


----------



## CLHC (May 8, 2006)

You can try LightEdge.Com—


----------



## Ivanhoe (May 8, 2006)

I did the one stop shop with fivemega... very painless,quick, and he put up with

all my newbie questions. I highly recommend him!

I did have to buy my universal smart charger from batteryspace.com


Rod


----------



## glockboy (May 8, 2006)

member "StoneDog" sell it at Buy/Sell/Trade > Lights.


----------



## big beam (May 8, 2006)

Lightedge sells a turnkey all set up.You can even get it with choice of reflectors and chargers as a package.That's what I did.


----------



## DUQ (Jun 26, 2006)

Great info on the Mag 85 build.


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 26, 2006)

DUQ -

What's up with all these thread bumps? Dang, I've lit up 4 or 5 in the last few days thinkin something new has been discovered.

This is a good thread BTW. I wish we had a sticky with all the linkies for purchasing HotWire parts. Powernoodle and others have most of them saved and post them from time to time.

Maybe a new thread for "Hotwire parts purchase links only" should be posted. You or I could consolidate them and request a sticky?


----------



## DUQ (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Icebreak, im on a hotwire kick these days so im just bumping old threads as I find them. There's alot of great info but most of it is burried.


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 27, 2006)

They were all good choices.


----------

